# Freakdom Is A Synonym For Utopia



## Flanders

*There is a helluva lot more red in a watermelon than there is green; fake saviors on the outside, Communists on the inside:   *





https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M06256d0fc0c7a1aec909970547292197H0&pid=Api&w=239&h=239

So an organization whose mission, portrayed for decades to the public as selfless dedication to environmental causes, "has other things to do than taking care of the f****** seals" and being concerned over illegal whaling in the South Seas, instead being focused on the non-environmental issue of Syrian refugees that is backed by the most notorious sectors of far-left political movements?

   The true colors are showing, and they are not green.  Perhaps red would be more accurate, like a watermelon?​
February 26, 2016
       Greenpeace shows its true colors
       By Sierra Rayne

Blog: Greenpeace shows its true colors​
*Environmental freakazoids  would have everybody else believe that saviors are not after tax dollars, they only want to hand a pristine world to future generations. 

Why do parasite freaks of every stripe use scare tactics to prove the future is their only concern?

The population control freaks tell us that everybody will starve to death if billions are not eliminated in a humane manner in order to save the human race. 

NOTE: Infanticide is a subsidy of multinational corporation Population Control.

Hell is the longest running scare tactic. If you do not take care of the widows and the orphans you will surely go to hell. 

Believe it or not

The life expectancy of freaks is the same as everybody else. If they live to be 125 they still die. The Earth itself will die at some point in time. So what can all of their sick philosophies possibly amount to in relation to the life span of the universe? Answer: Less than nothing.  

Maybe they truly believe that everybody will live forever in Freakdom.

Finally, I suggest that the freaks be wiped out posthaste. 

Let me be clear before someone accuses me of advocating my own brand of utopianism. I would kill off the parasite freaks just to give mankind a breathing spell. After a freak-free world is achieved, parasite freaks would spring up like weeds in the first generation that follows. With all of the wealth created in their brief absence they would breed rapidly. In three generations mankind would be right back to a world controlled by parasite freakazoids.  *


----------



## Moonglow

*There is a helluva lot more red in a watermelon than there is green*

Not if the watermelon is not ripened..


----------



## Flanders

Moonglow said:


> Not if the watermelon is not ripened..


*To Moonglow: Don’t you just love double negatives!  Try this —— Not if the watermelon is unripe.  

Even if you avoided a double negative I would not get your point. *


----------



## TheOldSchool

Flanders said:


> *There is a helluva lot more red in a watermelon than there is green; fake saviors on the outside, Communists on the inside:   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M06256d0fc0c7a1aec909970547292197H0&pid=Api&w=239&h=239
> 
> So an organization whose mission, portrayed for decades to the public as selfless dedication to environmental causes, "has other things to do than taking care of the f****** seals" and being concerned over illegal whaling in the South Seas, instead being focused on the non-environmental issue of Syrian refugees that is backed by the most notorious sectors of far-left political movements?
> 
> The true colors are showing, and they are not green.  Perhaps red would be more accurate, like a watermelon?​
> February 26, 2016
> Greenpeace shows its true colors
> By Sierra Rayne
> 
> Blog: Greenpeace shows its true colors​
> *Environmental freakazoids  would have everybody else believe that saviors are not after tax dollars, they only want to hand a pristine world to future generations.
> 
> Why do parasite freaks of every stripe use scare tactics to prove the future is their only concern?
> 
> The population control freaks tell us that everybody will starve to death if billions are not eliminated in a humane manner in order to save the human race.
> 
> NOTE: Infanticide is a subsidy of multinational corporation Population Control.
> 
> Hell is the longest running scare tactic. If you do not take care of the widows and the orphans you will surely go to hell.
> 
> Believe it or not
> 
> The life expectancy of freaks is the same as everybody else. If they live to be 125 they still die. The Earth itself will die at some point in time. So what can all of their sick philosophies possibly amount to in relation to the life span of the universe? Answer: Less than nothing.
> 
> Maybe they truly believe that everybody will live forever in Freakdom.
> 
> Finally, I suggest that the freaks be wiped out posthaste.
> 
> Let me be clear before someone accuses me of advocating my own brand of utopianism. I would kill off the parasite freaks just to give mankind a breathing spell. After a freak-free world is achieved, parasite freaks would spring up like weeds in the first generation that follows. With all of the wealth created in their brief absence they would breed rapidly. In three generations mankind would be right back to a world controlled by parasite freakazoids.  *


----------



## Flanders

*UPDATE*​
*United Nations charity hustling freakazoids combined weather, starvation, disease, and civil war into one gigantic scare tactic. Naturally, United Nations parasites can save at least a hundred million lives with a ton of money. Fifty bucks a head for starters will do for a year or a two. *

El Niño could kill 100 MILLION: Apocalyptic weather to trigger epidemics and starvation
   By Oli Smith, EXCLUSIVE
   06:01, Sat, Feb 27, 2016 | UPDATED: 13:26, Sat, Feb 27, 2016

El Niño could kill 100 MILLION: Apocalyptic weather to trigger epidemics and starvation​


Flanders said:


> The population control freaks tell us that everybody will starve to death if billions are not eliminated in a humane manner in order to save the human race.


*Question: Why would the United Nations save the  lives of the very people they want to eliminate? Answer: MONEY. 

Charge to save them long enough to charge for killing them later on. *


----------



## Holos

It seems most of the information you shared is already outdated (from this side of the red watermelon) and really serves very little purpose (although it does serve its purpose).

The only part of your post I can actually address is:

"*Why do parasite freaks of every stripe use scare tactics to prove the future is their only concern?"
*
What I think, and have in fact experienced, is that "scare tactics" are in fact "tactics to move away from scare". 

People, the so called freaks, were shocked, surprised or unexpectedly made aware of a certain natural unfolding reality they could not predict (say, for example, the curiosity of understanding what lava was all about took some freak people to touch it or even climb down a volcano). This situation ended hurting them so much they became scared of feeling that sort of pain again and therefore escalated their mistake to a larger sequence of events that could have really been attributed to their hurtful contact with the lava. Their future then became all about avoiding that hurt which was a greater sensorial experience than anything else they had gone through. They could not put their minds to be curious and inclusive again in fear of becoming even more insensitive to the few pleasant sensations that were left from the damage they imparted upon themselves.


----------



## Flanders

Holos said:


> What I think, and have in fact experienced, is that "scare tactics" are in fact "tactics to move away from scare".


*To Holos: Alas, another dim bulb lacking reading comprehension skills found me.

Precisely stated: Parasites use scare tactics to get their hands on tax dollars.*


----------



## Flanders

*I wonder how many young Americans rooting for Hillary Clinton and/or Bernie Sanders know this lady:*





Madalyn Murray O’Hair  (1919 - 1995)​http://www.wnd.com/files/2012/03/120306murrayohair.png

In the early 1960s, a handful of parents concerned about the separation of church and state convinced the U.S. Supreme Court to ban organized prayer in public schools and then outlaw school-sponsored Bible reading. Or so the story goes.

   One man who was behind the scenes at the time says there were far more nefarious motives involved.

   “People do not understand what the real case was about to remove prayer from public schools,” William J. Murray told WND. “They think it’s about separation of church and state, and it was not about separation of church and state.”

*XXXXX*​
   Murray said it was “a hatred for God and a hatred for capitalism” that motivated his mother to file the lawsuit.

*XXXXX*​ 
 Murray described his mother as a utopian.

   He said she thought she and her Marxist-atheist friends, being the smartest people around, could devise a system on Earth that would equal Heaven. Therefore, his mother had no need for God, for capital, nor for any kind of competition.

   “She was basically an avowed Marxist, a utopian, . . .

*XXXXX*​ 
   This is partly because Murray still sees many utopians today who wish to turn America into a totalitarian, centrally planned system, just like his mother did years ago.

William Murray: Marxism, utopianism motivated my atheist mother
       Posted By Paul Bremmer On 03/01/2016 @ 8:25 pm

William Murray: Marxism, utopianism motivated my atheist mother​
*A lot has been said about the doctrine of the separation of church and state which only appears in a letter written by Thomas Jefferson to the Danbury Baptist Association:  *

Jefferson's Wall of Separation Letter - The U.S. Constitution Online - USConstitution.net

*See this thread for a few thoughts on the wall of separation:*

Barton does not seem to understand that Jefferson’s letter included ‘wall of separation of priest and state.’ Barton’s defense of Jefferson is a 50/50 proposition because his defense protects freedom of religion in such a way he actually encourages priests to hop over T. J.’s wall of separation.

Paying Tribute For The United Nations​
*Socialists always insist on “Separation of church and state.” —— except when it means separating their own state-sponsored church from the public feed tub.  Socialists are not as smart as Madalyn Murray & Company thought, but they were smart enough to know that without tax dollar tithing Socialism’s ideology/religion would be nothing more than a cult populated by wannabe parasites and coffee house radicals trolling for naive females to impress.

In my lifetime, I think I’ve read everything from grand philosophical pontificating to Madalyn Murray’s ranting back in the sixties, and on into today’s interpretations. When all is said and done, the separation of church and state has only one meaning to me.  It is nothing more than this: Neither government nor church should have the power to force me to support a religion not of my choosing. That is why I am never certain which I find more repulsive, Socialists or a government that forces me to support the Socialist priesthood.

As I’ve pointed out in the past, Communist priests running the Democratic party deny tax dollars to parochial schools by refusing to go along with school vouchers at the elementary level, while they funnel every tax dollar in sight to the education industry in order to promote their own religion at every stage of “education.” *

*NOTE: I long ago abandoned all hope that this question will ever be asked of any of the bums in Washington: Why is one adult being forced to pay for the higher education of another adult?

One thing is certain as long as state and federal tax dollars continue to flow unchecked into academia’s coffers: Socialists/Communists controlling America’s institutions of higher learning are not about to allow any religion other than their own to be taught in colleges and universities. Just as no Catholic or Methodist University would have hired the late Madalyn Murray O’ Hair to teach atheism, no one enjoying a prominent spot at the tax trough is ever going to hire others to teach impressionable young adults the wisdom inherent in;*

That government is best which governs the least.  _Henry David Thoreau_​ 
*NOTE: “Parental authority ends at the schoolhouse door.” Had that ruling been  applied to Madalyn Murray all of those years ago she would not have entered the schoolhouse all the way to the Supreme Court.*

Ninth Circuit Decision Denies Parents' Rights

*The education system Madalyn Murray & Company set in motion is definitely out of whack on every level. The only way to fix it is to stop funding every religion, but not before Socialism is legally defined as a religion.  Traditional religions will manage if the First Amendment is enforced, while Socialism will fade away when its priests have to promote their Communist garbage on voluntary contributions rather than live on coerced tax dollars.

My God, we would never allow any traditional organized religion to force us into supporting its priesthood in high style, yet we do just that with Socialism. The worst of it is that Socialists do not serve their flock as traditional priests often do. Socialist/utopians do not serve they enslave.   

Naturally, I disagree with everyone who thinks denying everyone the Right to abstain is a form of service. *

The basic test of freedom is perhaps less in what we are free to do than in what we are free not to do. It is the freedom to refrain, withdraw and abstain which makes a totalitarian regime impossible. _Eric Hoffer_​
*And please don’t connect the point I’m making here to the scandals involving Catholic priests.  Socialist priests are just as bad. Unfortunately, the public only hears about heterosexual degenerates like Bill Clinton because media Socialists imply he is a stud. The choice the press promotes is one between a heterosexual rapist over a pedophile priest.

Finally,*



 http://canadafreepress.com/images/uploads/dag022516.jpg

*Madalyn Murray was a vicious utopian/Marxist. Nobody, except the courts,  took her seriously in the 1960s. Maybe the Sanders/Clinton crowd might take their saviors seriously if this sign appears every time either, or both, show up:*



http://www.ep.tc/realist/fuckcommunism/fuckcommunism.jpg
​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Let me be clear before someone accuses me of advocating my own brand of utopianism. I would kill off the parasite freaks just to give mankind a breathing spell.


“Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton, Bernie Sanders and many before them had one great commonality, and that is the belief that they could create a system that would function and care for all people in the country, and perhaps even the world, that through human endeavor and human thought and their superior intellect, that they can come up with a plan in order to feed everybody, give everybody free medical care, et cetera,”. . .

*XXXXX*​ 
   “Friedrich von Hayek, in his ‘Constitution of Liberty’ and in ‘Road to Serfdom,’ points out that whenever you have these utopian concepts that eventually they all deteriorate into totalitarianism,” he said. “They have to because you cannot supply, on a democratic basis and through volunteerism, the kind of societies that they want to create.”​
Utopianism creeping into America, says author
       Posted By Paul Bremmer On 03/02/2016 @ 10:34 pm

Utopianism creeping into America, says author​
*The Democrat party is so screwed up words to describe its promises are redundant:*




 http://www.wnd.com/files/2016/02/wb-march2016.jpg


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Socialist priests are just as bad.


Catholic priest accused of organising orgies in rectory and pimping out 15 women​
Italian 48-year-old allegedly hid pornographic home videos in covers bearing the names of popes
Peter Walker
17 hours  ago

A Catholic priest has been accused of organising orgies in rectory and pimping out 15 women'​


----------



## Moonglow

Flanders said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist priests are just as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic priest accused of organising orgies in rectory and pimping out 15 women​
> Italian 48-year-old allegedly hid pornographic home videos in covers bearing the names of popes
> Peter Walker
> 17 hours  ago
> 
> A Catholic priest has been accused of organising orgies in rectory and pimping out 15 women'​
Click to expand...

My kind of religion...


----------

